# these videos are tough to watch. true heroes.



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

These guys are tough. I got my daughter back after 5 years. The reunion was about the same. Now I have her and my wife I couldnt imagine leaving them for months to go to war. These guys are amazing. It hard to not get watery eyes lol. These are americans but I dont care as far im concerned canada and us are on the same team. God bless NORTH AMERICA


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah my hats off to all those who serve. My GOD bless them all .


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.

There are a lot of great things said on this forum but your last two sentences are among the best.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

What sadder is the 5000 or more promising young American and Canadian men and women that didnt get this reunion.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

What is also sad is we are losing some of what they are/were fighting for.


----------

